# Change in source before compile



## maziar (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello every one I wanted to install nginx on FreeBSD but before installing I want to change some attribute in code,
what should I do ?


----------



## mrclksr (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi maziar ,


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/nginx && make patch
```
Make your code changes in /usr/ports/www/nginx/work/nginx-PORTVERSION/

Finally: `make install`.

Please note, that you have to save a copy of your modified files, because they will be gone after the next `make [dist]clean`. You can also make patch-files:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/slow-patch.html


----------

